# My Battle with Lymphoma by Roxie Dog



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Roxie and I am 6 years and 8 months old. I live with my mummy (and her other animals and people) in Yorkshire. I'm here to share my story with you all. I hope another doggie finds it useful if they go through the same poorlyness as me.

*11th April *
I was taken to the vet as I wasn't feeling very well. I had lost weight and was very uncomfortable. Mummy said I was a very poorly doggie so the vet people did a blood test and found that all of my vitals were funny which made mummy and the vet very concerned.

*12th April *
I went back to the vet and had a lymph nodes poked with a big needle and an ultrasound to make sure the yucky illness wasn't in my liver/spleen. The vets said it wasn't and I was allowed to go home while they tested the yucky stuff from the linth nodes.

*14th April *
Mummy said I had lymphoma and I had to be a brave girl because the next few weeks would be tricky.

*15th April *
I was a very brave girl and went to the vet for a lymph nodes removing, a chest xray and my lungs drained of 800ml of fluid. Mummy said the xray showed the fluid but no other scary stuff. I was very tired when I got home but felt alot better the next day.



















*22nd April *
It was confirmed that I had a very aggressive form of lymphoma and my mummy had 3 choices..

- Do nothing and have her last few months with me
- have steroids for 3 months but then Id get poorly very quickly
- Start Chemotherapy which may give me another year

My mummy chose to give me chemotherapy as she felt I was a very strong doggie and could fight the cancer for as long as I was able to!

*23rd April *
I had my first chemo session and was a very good girl. I started taking 4 steroid tablets for breakfast. I was very excited to come home after a boring day at the vet. This is me with my cow pattern chemo plaster!! 










Over the next week until today, I've felt fine! I've had no side effects and had lots of cuddles and chicken for being so good! Mummy said I had another chemo session today so I was happy to go off to the vet with the nice chicken giving nurse.

*30th April *
I was told my white blood cells were too low to have my chemo so I've been sent home with some antibiotics. Mummy says I have to go back to the vet to try again on Tuesday. Here is a picture of me with my teddy and with my sheep bandage after my blood test:










*3rd May *
Doing okay so far. Enjoying lots of chicken and scrambled eggs for breakfast and 2 tins of food throughout the day. Keeping my appetite up and my tail wagging. Mummy researched lots of food today and I'm looking forward to the treats she'll be bringing me home later!  Here is me eating my lunch and then one of me cuddling with my favorite teddy Arthur!



















* 4th May *
A very exciting day today.. Mummy got me new food! She is swapping me onto the Lily's Kitchen brand as she has heard its really good for me. It's got veggies and real fresh meat in it! I had Fishy fish pie with peas for tea and it was soooo yummy!! I ate the whole tin! Then I was allowed a fish chew which is 100% Icelandic fish skin! That was AMAZING.. I loved them! Here I am with my new food..










Here I am with the best chews ever! Mummy says I'm not allowed to eat them all.. 










* 6th May *
Good news! My counts are all up and I was able to have my chemo this morning! The vet even said I'd gained 1kg in the last few days! That's because I'm a hungry little thing at the moment and eating everything I can! I'm very tired after my chemo today and I have two bandages on. One where my chemo was given and the other to stop me licking my paw where my blood test was done as I made it sore the other day. The vet said I wasn't allowed to lick it better as it may get worse quickly and I'm not strong enough to fight off the nasties. Here I am asleep on Arthur:










*7th May *
I've woken up a bit tired today but after my breakfast a felt a bit better. Nana is watching me today and says I sound a little wheezy. Nana rung the vets and they said because my count was so good yesterday, they aren't worried about infection or fluid. After a BIG toilet break.. I started to feel much better. Mummy thinks sometimes when I've got an uncomfortable tummy I breathe a little heavier.

*9th May *
I slept loads yesterday! I was really tired but feeling a little more rested today. I was naughty this morning and ate some of my poo when mummy turned round. Mummy said I shouldn't do that but she didn't get too mad because she thinks it's because I didn't digest one of the new cans of food well enough. I've done it once before when I had a pedigree jumbone. I'm being watched like a hawk today and luckily it's over the 2 day mark from my chemo so I don't have yucky chemicals in my poo now. I'll try be a good girl today 

*12th May *
I've had a good couple of days recently and I've been a very good girl. I eat all my dinner and wag my tail all the time now. I was a little tired but I'm feeling much more myself now. Mummy is hoping for good stats tomorrow as I have chemo in the morning. Fingers crossed!  Here is me looking cheeky!:










*13th May *
Mummy said I had good stats today! My blood cell count was at the low end of normal but it was normal! Yippeeee! Nice nurses gave me chicken and I had my chemo. I got given a bandage with a tractor on it and my sore paws from all the needles are much better! I had a nap on the chair when I got home..










*17th May*
Mummy was SOOOO happy today! She told me that the lovely people at PetPlan were going to pay for all my treatment!  :thumbup: She only paid £90 excess and they're covering all my chemo! The people at PetPlan are really lovely and mummy said she would recommend them to everyone! My first 3 weeks of treatment costed just under £1,500 & my chemo sessions are around £250 each. I think mummy was clever to insure me  x

*19th May *
I had an allergic reaction to my first steroid injection a few weeks ago. I had a scab on the back of my neck for a couple of weeks. The vets said mummy should keep an eye on it but yesterday the scab came away a bit and mummy was worried because it was a bit gooey. She cleaned it and I went to the vets today. They took the scab off and it showed a big yucky wound. Mummy isn't normally fussed by stuff like that but even she felt icky looking at it. They cleaned it and said they may put a stitch in as its quite a big wound to keep open as it may take weeks to heal because the steroids/chemo slow down my bodies healing power. I'm on Antibiotics again for the next week.. yippeee that means more chicken! We'll see what they say tomorrow!

*20th May *
I went to the vet with mummy this morning and had my bloods checked. My white blood cell count is very low today so it meant I wasn't allowed to have chemo. BUT the good news is my lynth nods have gone down and my red blood cell count is normal AND my baby red blood cells are extremely high which means I'm working as hard as I can to make more meaning my bone marrow is okay 
I had to stay at the vet today as they decided to stitch my wound up. They'll put a little stitch in to keep it together for a couple of weeks to help it heal. Mummy didn't take a picture of it when it was open as it was far too icky to share, but she will take a picture of my stitches to show how brave I was. I'm coming home at 2pm and hopefully won't be too tired from the magic cream 
I'm also now going to take my 4 steroids every other day instead of every day! I hope I still get chicken everyday though!! 

I wanted to share my story with you as mummy said everyone on here is really nice and would give some great advise if we needed it! I hope you are all doing okay.. like me!

Loves and licks from Roxie xxx

*Total Cost: £6349.98 from 11th April 2014 until 5th September 2014.*

Final update can be found here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063861283-post93.html


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awwww Roxie sweetheart I don't know what your Mummy can give you..hopefully someone else will have a few ideas for her I just want to send you a huge hug from me for being such a beautiful brave girl and a big sloppy kiss from Dylan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henricks gorgeous girlfriend :001_wub: could never be anything other than a toughie, get well soon Roxie and you will be having your next chemo session (and lots of chicken) before you know it xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

:001_wub: Roxy , what a lovely girl.

When Jazz my rottie girl had chemo for lymphoma 6 years ago she got her appetite back once the steroids kicked in and reduced swelling. Hopefully once the antibiotics and steroids take effect she will start eating and get her strength up.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Roxie you are being so very brave and me thats Indy and my new sister Misty have both got our paws crossed so that you get well again soon xx
Our mom sends lots of hugs and love for you and your mom xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry your chemo has been delayed Roxie, but hope your levels will be improved soon so that you can continue your treatment.

Don't know if this is any help, and its something that your Mum will have to run past your specialist, but it might be. The second link is the really sciencey stuff and really hard to understand but all the information is there.

The first Link is much easier to understand what its on about. Not knowing your type of lymphoma or what chemo you are on it may not apply but it may be worth asking about.

LE Magazine, September 2000 - In The News: Fish Oils Slow Lymphoma / Lutein May Improve Vision

http://www.thedcasite.com/Omega3_Fatty_acids/fish_oil_and_lymphoma_ogilvie_article.pdf


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis,my Max has soft tissue sarcoma ,can't have chemo as it won't work but he has had palliative radiotherapy as they can't remove his tumour.

He was diagnosed at the end of March,

So far he has had a complete diet change to a ketogenic diet. Cancer needs sugar to grow and carbs turn into sugar and feed the cancer.

His diet now consists of raw meat,coconut oil,raw egg,Scotts or Quaker porridge oats (cheaper variety's contain too much sugar),shredded low carb veg (spinach,kale,cabbage, cauliflower, watercress,rocket,horseradish) with cumin,ginger,garlic and apple cider vinegar added.
Supplements are k9 immunity plus,apocaps,aloe vera gel,multivitamin, and a whole host of homeopathic remedies as well.

Take a look at the diet as my boy is only 22 months old and is happy and a whirling dervish .
If you want to do homeopathic as well then pm me and l can let you know who l use and she is very good.some supplements are cheaper to buy in the states and have shipped over if you want to try them and my motto is l never want to look back in hindsight and wish l had tried something.

I am also going to see a holistic vet to see if they can help. also google metronomic chemotherapy as well as it sounds potentially interesting as well as aptosis.

Hopefully we will get to my boys 4th birthday and beyond but the most important thing is no pain for him and he must have quality of life.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sorry your chemo has been delayed Roxie, but hope your levels will be improved soon so that you can continue your treatment.
> 
> Don't know if this is any help, and its something that your Mum will have to run past your specialist, but it might be. The second link is the really sciencey stuff and really hard to understand but all the information is there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! We've heard about the fish oils and it's definitely something we'll look into.  xx



victoria171168 said:


> Sorry to hear of your diagnosis,my Max has soft tissue sarcoma ,can't have chemo as it won't work but he has had palliative radiotherapy as they can't remove his tumour.
> 
> He was diagnosed at the end of March,
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help. I'm so sorry to hear your little one is poorly too! I'd heard about the carbs and sugars so we're limiting these. We've swapped her diet now from dry food to the following:

Breakfast - Scrambled eggs (made with water), spinach and chicken
Lunch - 1 can of chappie
Tea - 1 can of chappie (another if she asks for more) and freedom to peak at her previous dry food through the evening as this has a small amount of carbs in but also has chicken and protein.

I think we're going to look into giving her some fish oils on a regular basis too. Personally I've found with my other dog that scrambled egg and spinach works wonders for their red blood cell count so I'm hoping it'll help her white cell count too.

Thanks for the homeopathic recommendations, are they used to help the chemo side effects or are they good in general? I remember giving my little mouse sonic a herb to help slow cancers as all his brother died from it and he ended up living a year longer than the rest and eventually died of old age. My nan started taking it when she had cancer and said it stopped her feeling sick  .. Tested on mice and my nan :lol: xx


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

If you give fish oil make sure you add vitamin e in as it helps them absorb the oils.

The homeopathic supplements are to help negate any side effects from his radiotherapy and also there are some that are supposed to help stabilise/shrink the cancer especially the essiac remedy and nebels drainage is for removing toxins.basically if we can keep his immune system boosted it may help control his tumour.

I understand why you feed the chappie but l wouldn't due to the amount of cereals in it as would worry about the sugar content.but then l am being perhaps too picky now on what he is allowed.l even make his treats now so l know within reason what he eats.

Another one l am trying is his water is in a glass jug in the fridge for a few hours before he gets it to minimise any water additives.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear she is unwell x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Vitamin E, Got it! Thanks 

I've been doing a bit of research and with the help of the lovely forum member SixStar, we've found a lovely food which looks to be suitable for Roxies needs.

Looks like really good stuff.. expensive but looks worth it  - All

I'm interested in the fishy fish pie and the chicken and duck dry food (both contain vitamin E too! And fish oils!). Looks to tick a fair few boxes and uses real fresh meat with organic veggies! 

Going to pop out and grab some for Roxie to try today! 

I'm really interested in hearing more about the homeopathic supplements that may help her immune system? Her white blood cells are low after her first chemo and shes been put on antibiotics as a precaution. Anything to help bump it up  xx



victoria171168 said:


> If you give fish oil make sure you add vitamin e in as it helps them absorb the oils.
> 
> The homeopathic supplements are to help negate any side effects from his radiotherapy and also there are some that are supposed to help stabilise/shrink the cancer especially the essiac remedy and nebels drainage is for removing toxins.basically if we can keep his immune system boosted it may help control his tumour.
> 
> ...


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely pics of you eating and with Arthur sweetheart.Hope you continue to feel better...big hugs and a lick from Dylan x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you! Lots of licks to you too Dylan  x



branwen said:


> Lovely pics of you eating and with Arthur sweetheart.Hope you continue to feel better...big hugs and a lick from Dylan x


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

May sound weird but also look on eBay for certain foods as can find some real bargains
Sent you a pm


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

victoria171168 said:


> May sound weird but also look on eBay for certain foods as can find some real bargains
> Sent you a pm


Haven't received your PM yet  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Updated!

A bit of a worrying day as Roxie's not feeling too good. Hoping she doesn't have to go back into the vet  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Updated!
> 
> A bit of a worrying day as Roxie's not feeling too good. Hoping she doesn't have to go back into the vet  x


Hope Roxie is OK, I know dogs are not supposed to get the side effects from chemo as bad as humans do but they can I believe still have off days where they occasionally feel tired and a bit washed out.

Just a thought but did the vets mention anything about taking temperatures and looking for raised temps. I know when my mum was having chemo she had to take hers a few times daily as having the chemo obviously can make the immune system low too, and you can be more susceptible to picking up infections. My mum had to notify them if hers was raised anytime as that can be a sign so they can then protect with antibiotics and things. Don't know if you can take her temp yourself, or were instructed the same?

Did they not give you signs that may occur and could be expected and what is likely normal and what isn't?


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Poor Roxie....sending some healing vibes for her


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Best wishs for Roxie

This is why we have been boosting Maxs immune system though he has days where he sleeps more plus he is loosing his hair now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

The vet said that because her stats were so good on Tuesday, they weren't concerned about an infection or fluid on her lungs and told us to keep an eye on her. Not long after the vet rang us back.. Roxie decided to tell us she needed the toilet.. we let her out and after 2 massive poos.. she suddenly started breathing a little easier and happily wagging her tail.......

I've got a feeling that someone was just uncomfortable after eating too much... silly pup!  xx



Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope Roxie is OK, I know dogs are not supposed to get the side effects from chemo as bad as humans do but they can I believe still have off days where they occasionally feel tired and a bit washed out.
> 
> Just a thought but did the vets mention anything about taking temperatures and looking for raised temps. I know when my mum was having chemo she had to take hers a few times daily as having the chemo obviously can make the immune system low too, and you can be more susceptible to picking up infections. My mum had to notify them if hers was raised anytime as that can be a sign so they can then protect with antibiotics and things. Don't know if you can take her temp yourself, or were instructed the same?
> 
> Did they not give you signs that may occur and could be expected and what is likely normal and what isn't?


Yes, we're buying a special thermometer for her. They recommended checking her temperature regularly  x



branwen said:


> Poor Roxie....sending some healing vibes for her


Thank you xx



victoria171168 said:


> Best wishs for Roxie
> 
> This is why we have been boosting Maxs immune system though he has days where he sleeps more plus he is loosing his hair now


Thank you, it's good to hear the tiredness seems to be normal. We're trying to get her to relax a little more and not burn herself out so quickly by barking at them naughty dogs that walk along HER road :lol: x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Glad to hear she is a bit more comfortable now  Big hug for the special girl


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Updated!  x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww Roxie sweetheart you are such a brave and beautifull girl.Carry on feeling better and having more gorgeous pictures taken so we can see how well you are getting Big licks from Dylan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the chemo has sent her loopy this time... :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Updated again for the past week  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yesterdays stitches. She has a bad reaction to the first steroid injection that she had a few weeks ago. It opened just bigged then a 50p sized wound on the back of her neck that was very sore. Vets have cleaned it and stitch it up to keep infection out. Shes on antibiotics and overall quite happy. It may take some time to heal due to the steroids/chemo.. Poor baby!!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Aww Roxie sweetheart you are such a brave girl.Sending you a huge cuddle and a big lick from Dylan


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoping it will heal soon. Kobi had a similar reaction to an antibiotic injection of all things too, and that caused a huge swelling that was fluid and pus filled. I felt his before it burst and they managed to draw off the pus and fluid with a syringe before it ruptured. It apparently can happen in some dogs.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hoping it will heal soon. Kobi had a similar reaction to an antibiotic injection of all things too, and that caused a huge swelling that was fluid and pus filled. I felt his before it burst and they managed to draw off the pus and fluid with a syringe before it ruptured. It apparently can happen in some dogs.


Thanks! I've never seen anything like this before.

It was just a sore bit of skin before and then scabbed over. We kept the scab on and cleaned around it but when the scab started to move a little we saw the yucky under neither and took her to the vet. They removed the scab and the wound had pus and fluid in so they cleaned it all out and stitch it up. He stitches are in for a few weeks now as she'll be healing slowly due to the steroids and chemo  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks! I've never seen anything like this before.
> 
> It was just a sore bit of skin before and then scabbed over. We kept the scab on and cleaned around it but when the scab started to move a little we saw the yucky under neither and took her to the vet. They removed the scab and the wound had pus and fluid in so they cleaned it all out and stitch it up. He stitches are in for a few weeks now as she'll be healing slowly due to the steroids and chemo  x


I must admit I hadn't either Kobis was huge but because of the long thick hair especially around the neck and shoulders/back you couldn't see it, I just felt it when stroking him. it was after an operation and as well as having an AB injection he was actually still on antibiotics when I noticed it so an infected swelling was the last thing I thought it might be. I phoned the vets and straight away the vet guessed what it might be and said bring him in. He drew off some and you could see it was bloody coloured pus, so they just continued until they syringed it all off and then changed antibiotics and he was fine after.
It may take Roxies a little longer as you said because of her treatment, but hope it heals as quickly as possible.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon Roxie
Lots of licks from Indy and Misty xx
And a big hug from our mom x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*27th May*
Mummy says my stitches are looking very good and I'm a good girl for not itching them. We went to the vet again today to see if I was well enough for chemo. The nice nurses took my blood and said my white blood cells were perfectly normal today! :thumbup1: That means I'm allowed to have my 4th chemo session! Yey!

The vet mentioned that my liver functions were a little higher than normal but only a smidge. They think it maybe because of my steroids but aren't worried as it was only a little bit. Mummy says we'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> *27th May*
> Mummy says my stitches are looking very good and I'm a good girl for not itching them. We went to the vet again today to see if I was well enough for chemo. The nice nurses took my blood and said my white blood cells were perfectly normal today! :thumbup1: That means I'm allowed to have my 4th chemo session! Yey!
> 
> The vet mentioned that my liver functions were a little higher than normal but only a smidge. They think it maybe because of my steroids but aren't worried as it was only a little bit. Mummy says we'll keep an eye on it.


Good news that the problem area is healing and roxies leaving the stitches alone. Even better news blood results are normal and she can continue her chemo. Daisys got cushings, which means she produces too much steroid herself probably similar too being given steroids and her liver enzymes were raised too when she was diagnosed and before she started taking her tablets too stop her making too much, they came down after when the over production of steroids were controlled, so could well be just the steroids.
Hope the next session goes well, and Roxie is OK.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Good on ya Roxie glad to hear things are getting better and your not bothering your stitches. Keep getting better lots of licks Indy and Misty xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So pleased for you Roxie sweetheart.Keep on improving and ask Mummy for some more pics so we can see how gorgeous you are.Lots of licks from Dylan x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*3rd June*

I've recovered well from my IV chemo last week and today I've been at the vet for my tablet. My bloods were good again today, White blood cells are the high end of low but acceptable and my liver enzymes are the low end of high so everything is suggesting I'm a happy bunny.

Mummy was on the phone to the vet yesterday to get our action plan sorted for the next few weeks. Because I'm a little out of jig with my IV (I've had 4 sessions in 6 weeks instead of 4 sessions in 4 weeks) my IV is one week before my chemo instead of being at the same time so I need to be at the vet 2 out of 3 weeks instead of 1 in 3 weeks. Mummy said that's okay and we have a lovely week next week where I don't need to go to the vet!  Mummy says we might go to the seaside if my immune system is up to meeting other doggies. I can't wait! 

I've also had a poopy bum over the past couple of weeks because I'm on wet food, so mummy is slowly changing me back onto the dry food. I am allowed some wet food again if I don't feel like eating after chemo but I don't mind the dry food cause its super yummy!!

Here I am having a nap :


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you have a week free of treatment Roxie, hoping every thing goes well so you and the family can have a nice break and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous photo of you having a nap Roxie..I hope you get to go to the beach and meet some new friends.Sending you a big hug and a lick from Dylan x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Roxie had an early relaps 2 weeks ago and things were looking very uncertain.

She has just started every 3 week treatment and things were going okay. But on the 24th July, her lynth nodes came up again and they got big quickly. She was kept comfortable at home over the weekend and on the 29th (chemo day) we were told she was too poorly to have her IV (white blood cells were at 0.75) and that because its a regular thing it seems like the chemo isn't fighting the cancer, it was just keeping it at bay.

Our vet called a specialist oncologist on Tues 29th and called at 5pm to tell me they had accepted her case. The specialist then called at 6pm to make an appointment for the next day!! I didn't feel Roxie was up for the trip the next day so we made an appointment for the 31st.

The specialist is in Liverpool (150 mile round trip for us) so we packed the car and went across to see her.

AND MY GOD!

The place was a hospital but for animals! They had wards, a chemist and everything like a human hospital! I was completely blown away!

Reception...









Me & Roxie outside the hospital after her treatment..









The specialist was lovely and said she would start Roxie on another type of chemo drug to see if it would help. She also called cardiology (yes at the same hospital!) to book her in for a heart scan to ensure Roxies heart murmur wouldn't be a problem with the new drug.

Roxie was admitted and we received a call at 2pm saying that Roxies white blood cells had gone up to 4 (!!!! ) so she was well enough to have the new drug. However they had seen fluid on her lungs during the scans she had. I told them to drain the fluid immediately so that Roxie would be more comfortable.

At 530pm, we collected Roxie. She had a heart scan, a blood test, a physical examination, 250ml of fluid drained from her lungs and a 20min IV session of the new chemo.

The specialist sent Roxie home with anti-sickness drugs and antibiotics as a precaution. After a 2 hours drive home Roxie was very tired and was still very tired on the 1st of August (Her 7th Birthday!) We kept our fingers crossed over the weekend that her lynth nodes would go down, a sign that this new chemo was working.

Today, Roxie is being herself. Her lynth nodes are down, shes breathing fine and her energy is up. Shes feeling so much better and is constantly asking for chicken and to play with her new birthday ball.

Roxie on her birthday..









Roxie yesterday..









It's early days but we've already seen her improve from how she was 2 weeks ago. Shes battling through and I'm hopeful that she'll be with us for a few more months.

We've also decided that because she wont have another annual birthday, Roxie will now have weekly birthdays as every week is a milestone for her!  xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bless her, I hope she continues to feel better on the new treatment.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Gorgeous Roxie.
Sending you a huge hug x

I was just wondering how she was the other day.I do hope she feels better on her new treatment.
If I'm right you are sitting outside Leahurst...It's an amazing place.I live about 7 miles away


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for the messages.

Roxie had a check up yesterday where the vet measured her lynth nodes and took some bloods for a follow up indepth blood test. We find out the results on Monday or Tuesday.

Today, Roxie hasnt been herself. Shes slept all day, shes very pale and has a temperature of 38.9. Shes not wanted anything to eat but has come round to eating chicken little and often.
We called our emergancy vet at 5pm to tell them we were concerned with her breathing being very laboures and not quite right. The vet asked to see her and was concerned that although she was breathing laboured she wasnt taking in as much air as expected. They gave her a duretic injection to help with any fluid and want to see her again at 9am tomorrow to check her progress.

They said they may need to do xrays if she doesnt improve. There maybe fluid or tumours effecting her breathing and if things are progressing there is only so much we can do.

Fingera crossed the injection helps xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Roxie sweetheart sending you huge hugs and I hope the injection has made you feel better x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Lots of Love being sent to you Roxie and we both hope your feeling a lot better today Big Hugs and Kisses being sent from Indy and Misty xxx
Big Hugs for your mom too xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Weve had a horrible day. Its been so up and down. To put a long story short, Roxie is on borrowed time. Her lynth nodes are putting fluid in/around her lungs and pushing on her wind pipe causing her breathing problems. Her fluid has been drained again with the risk that we cud lose her under anesthetic. Shes pulled through the anesthetic but things arent looking good. She maybe more comfortable tonight but we maybe in this situation again in 24-48 hrs. Shes booked in with the specialist in liverpool tomorrow morning for an emergancy action plan.

Were running out of options. No matter what we do tomorrow we will run out of options soon. Shes losing her battle now so we need to make her comfortable but we need to be realistic.. we may need to think about calling it a day if she goes down hill again.. :crying:

Thank you for your support. The next few hours and couple of days are important.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry to read this......I am Thinking of you all and keeping my fingers crossed for Roxie.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear Roxie's not doing so well (((hugs))) to all & a big gentle cuddle for her - keeping everything crossed she can be made comfortable & enjoy some happy times for a while yet xx


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

In only just read this - thanks for sharing your story with us Roxie.
We'll be thinking of you over the next few days! Lots of love xXx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear she is not doing too well. I know it was a build up of fluid causing breathing problems that caused us to call time for our lovely girl with lymphoma back in 2009. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Best wishs for some quality time together.make every precious moment count.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes still very dazed from the vet. Shes very tired. She hasnt eaten a thing since she got home, she just wants water and to sleep. Im really aware that she hasnt eaten in over 24hrs now and the last time she ate was some chicken which doesnt seem filling enough. 

Ive tried wet dog food, dry dog food, chicken and wet dog food with gravy.. nothing seems to be working. Igot desperate so ive been trying to get her to eat natural yoghurt by smearing it on her gums. She seemed interested but only licked a little off my finger. Going to try again in an hour.

This is torture seeing her so poorly  x


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Max has been going through this.try syringe feeding little and often .

I blend his food down to a paste rice pudding is a good one or l blend dog meat, high protein water soaked biscuits and coconut milk together .
I have found max likes dried liver and yoghurt in small quantities but gradually with the syringe feeds he is coming back to us though he definetly hates the heat.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you Victoria. Shes still not eaten and today she is feeling sick (dribbling & retching occasionally) well be trying a syringe feed this evening. I think chicken maybe the best bet so may try chicken and chicken/turkey cassrole dog food as a liquid. Fingers crosses.

The specialist gave us 3 options today. 1. A different chemo that may give her a good few days. 2. An injection to make her comfortable. 3. Call it a day.

We decided to go for the chemo to try give her a good final few days. Were trying everything to keep her comfy. Her bloods were good enough to have the chemo and all being well we will be back at the specialist on tuesday.

We maybe in a bad situation in a few days time but for now well keep her comfortable.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a very big soft spot for Roxie.... I will be thinking of you all over the next few days...Sending hugs for everyone x


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Try chicken bones and all,boil down ,remove from pan ,shred the chicken and blend down.you could try adding a few veg's and baby paste them so its not too hard on her system.the stock from the boiled bones will be good for her.

The chicken should be gentler on her system though we also gave nux comica as a holistic remedy to settle the stomach.also we have started making essiac tea for Max and adding it to his aloe vera juice.

We have lots of homeopathic support remedies for Max as well as sereptase now as an anti inflammatory. I still think the high heats have aggravated his illness as up until now he has been really happy and healthy.

Are you on carboplatin or doxorubicin , carboplatin is generally better tolerated.

I have been syringe feeding Max for about two weeks now and even though l dont reccomend 
it l have also given him beer stout to try and boost his system against his anaemia.

Tonight has been the first night l haven't had to syringe feed him as he actually ate chicken breast that was meant for tomorrow nights dinner but it was just so nice to see him eat.

If you want to try homeopathic support remedies then pm me and l will give you my homeopaths info .she is very reasonable and as Max is beating the odds so far l am happy its helping him.l have used her for family ailments and its surprising how some of the homeopathic remedies have worked better than western meds.

Best wishes its hard when they aren't well and can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear Roxies not been well. I hope that she is feeling better soon.

There is a liquid complete food that you can use for sick and convalescing dogs, that you can syringe feed, if you don't know about it there are details on the link below. My friend has always swore by it for sick dogs.

Liquid food - Ideal for weaning kittens or puppies. Also appeals to the sick or older cat or dog


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Were going to try something simple that i know she likes. Ive added water to some fishy wet food and smooshed it into a liquid. She seems interested smell wise but not drinking it herself. Ive got a small syringe (the ones that come with metacam etc) so ive tried giving her a bit at a time and shes licking her lips after drinking some down. Going to try again in an hour.

Whats the best way to give via syringe? Side of the mouth towards the back between teeth? x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Were going to try something simple that i know she likes. Ive added water to some fishy wet food and smooshed it into a liquid. She seems interested smell wise but not drinking it herself. Ive got a small syringe (the ones that come with metacam etc) so ive tried giving her a bit at a time and shes licking her lips after drinking some down. Going to try again in an hour.
> 
> Whats the best way to give via syringe? Side of the mouth towards the back between teeth? x


I haven't had to syringe feed but I have given various medications, and I usually do it in the side/corner of the mouth between the teeth and not too far back, and also do it very slowly a bit at a time. Too quick they can start to panic and choke.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I use a catheter syringe so its easier to syringe the food,wider nozzle.

I lift the gum at the side,insert the tip in the side and syringe onto tongue so they can swallow easily. Always put a towel under as it can be messy.

Little and often is the best way, l do two syringe fulls every two hours depending on syringe size.


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed that Roxie can get something into her via the syringe.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

I tried again about half an hour ago with a towel under her chin while she was sat up on the sofa. She seemed more willing to lick the syringe when given the chance but wasnt interested in drinking from the bowl. We managed about 2 syringes at 930 and 2 1/2 at 1045. Ill try again in the morning and do little and often. If shes not eaten properly by later afternoon tomorrow, ill call the vet for some paste or liquid food that may give her more nutrients xx


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

That's exactly how Max is which is why its really frustrating at times.

You can get some of her dried food ,soak it so its soft and then mix with some chicken stock and that will give her most of what she needs.its messy syringe feeding but worth it when you see them respond.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Victoria.

Roxie still wasnt eating today but we did manage to get her tablets down her. My mum was watching her today while i was at work and called the vets at midday to ask if there was any food they could give. Our awesome vet precribed a tablet to get her appertite back and some liquid food with a decent syringe (20ml). Shes had 2 syringes at 4pm and about 1 & 1/2 just now.

She seems a little more with it today. We have a waggy tail but she still seems tired. Lynth nodes have gone down a little so im hoping this will stop any fluid in her lungs from appearing again. Or at least give us some more time xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww bless her.Sending Roxie a huge hug xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We had some interest in a couple of small biscuits yesterday. She had a couple out of a kong and played with her ball a little before falling asleep again. We gave her 1 syringe before bed meaning she'd managed half a can of liquid food between 4pm and midnight.

This morning we were still tired but we had a good nights sleep. Lynth nodes seem to have gone down a bit again, no heavy breathing or retching. I tried to get her to eat a biscuit again but she wasn't interested. Decided to wait and see if she ate by herself when my mum came to look after her. Mum just texted half an hour ago saying Roxie ate half a can of wet dog food by herself and only left a little bit. Then I've just got another text saying Roxie ate a soft dentastix!!! 

Seems like her appetite is on the way up. Small steps but she's eating soft solids at the moment xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

That is such good news.Hope the gorgeous Roxie continues to improve.....I have everything crossed


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope Roxie is feeling much better,i have been thinking about her a lot over the weekend.
This is an awful illness and heartbreaking watching your beloved dog coping with it.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Paws&Claws said:


> We had some interest in a couple of small biscuits yesterday. She had a couple out of a kong and played with her ball a little before falling asleep again. We gave her 1 syringe before bed meaning she'd managed half a can of liquid food between 4pm and midnight.
> 
> This morning we were still tired but we had a good nights sleep. Lynth nodes seem to have gone down a bit again, no heavy breathing or retching. I tried to get her to eat a biscuit again but she wasn't interested. Decided to wait and see if she ate by herself when my mum came to look after her. Mum just texted half an hour ago saying Roxie ate half a can of wet dog food by herself and only left a little bit. Then I've just got another text saying Roxie ate a soft dentastix!!!
> 
> Seems like her appetite is on the way up. Small steps but she's eating soft solids at the moment xx


Not sure if this would be of interest.....

Nutritional Premium Dog and Cat Food - Arden Grange


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Roxie is eating! yey! She's being a little piggy now and eating about 1 1/2 cans on average a day. 

She had a really good weekend.. she was back to how she was before she became poorly. Shes sleeping through the night, eating okay and was playing with teddy and her ball. She was perfect at the weekend. I'm really glad I was able to give her those good days.

On monday her lynth nodes came back up again after being down all week, this suggests that once again the treatment is only killing some cancer cells and not all. We were back to the specialist for a follow up appointment yesterday and Roxie was well enough for the second part of the treatment (tablets). She was a different dog at the vet yesterday.. growling at doggies in the waiting room, wagging her tail at the specialist.. while last week she just slept where ever she could! She lost about 1.5kg over the last week because she wasn't eating!  but she seems well in herself at the moment and our specialist said she was 'clinically well' yesterday for her treatment.

The tablet chemo may once again work for a little bit but there is the chance it may have no effect and her lynth nodes will continue to grow. Fingers crossed it'll help her have another good few days.

I gave her the chemo tablets when we got home (gloves were provided by them) as there was the possibility Roxie could be sick in the car on the way home so we decided this option was better. It felt very strange giving my dog tablets that had so many warning signs on them while wearing gloves!

Fingers crossed anyway!  xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Great news  Definatley all my fingers and toes crossed for the gorgeous girl x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Roxies eating and seems lot happier and brighter and more interested in things and playing. Hope the tablets help her.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Would you like Max's homeopathic remedies and apocaps to see if it helps,glad she is doing better


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope Roxie is still doing ok,i havent been on for a while. We were away for the long weekend.
I give Tillie the dog cancer diet from the dog cancer survival guide and she has gained just short of 3 kgs over the last 3 weeks. The Vet was amazed.Trouble is now i am having to restrict her food,we dont want her getting to fat.
It takes some time to prepare but is worth it.She loves it. It smells like a chinese meal lol.
Tillie has had 5 IV treatments of Chemo now and has a chemo tablet every other day along with Pred. Some days she is very quiet and i worry and get so upset,then she will be fine the next. It is such a roller coaster its bloody awful knowing your beloved dog is going to die soon and is only 3.5 years old.
Prayers and fingers crossed for Roxie and Till dog.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Would you like some apocaps and homeopathic remedies for Roxy.

I used them with Max and l am sure it made a hell of a difference.

Enjoy every moment take loads of videos and photos. I did with Max and yes its a bugger when they are so young.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

just wanted to say, big hugs comin at ya, from Max and his mammy. 


(what a nice thing to do of offering Roxy meds).


take care, ttfn.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks so much for your kind offers! Roxie is doing really well at the moment.

After taking her chemo tablets on the 19th Aug, he lynth nodes went right down and it was difficult for me to feel them..  We went to the specialist on the 26th Aug and she was very pleased Roxie had responded to the treatment. Her lynth nodes aren't yet 'normal' but there has been a difference in centimetres in the size of the lynth nodes.

Her white blood cell count was low but not too low on tuesday so our specialist gave her a smaller dose of the chemo (which is what she had 2 weeks ago) in the hopes they can bump it up to the proper amount in a couple of weeks time. She also gave me Roxies chemo tablets for next week so we'll only need to travel to our local vet for a blood test first.

Roxie in herself is doing really well. She's sleeping very comfortably and her lynth nodes are no longer large enough to cause her breathing difficulties. The weather being cooler is perfect for her and shes really enjoying going outside to sit in the garden and playing with her ball. She's eating well and just last week was up to a 'normal' length walk through the local fields (no other doggies came in contact with her and we slowly walked around). She had a fantastic weekend and even threw teddy down the stairs! haha!

Today, she's tired from this weeks chemo but her lynth nodes are still down. We're on early days with this type she is now on but it is definitely making her more comfortable and having more of an effect on the cancer cells. Fingers crossed it continues and we can have another few good weeks with her.

It's my birthday this weekend and I'm hoping she'll be well enough for a little walk.. that'll be a great birthday present  x

As always.. she is being very lady like......... :lol:


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so happy to hear Roxie is feeling better.I hope she continues to improve.Sending a big hug for her and a he lick from Dylan 

Happy Birthday for week-end.Hope you both have a lovely day x


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

victoria171168 said:


> Would you like Max's homeopathic remedies and apocaps to see if it helps,glad she is doing better


Could you tell me where you get your apocaps,i can only find them in the US and would take ages to arrive. Thanks


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind offers! Roxie is doing really well at the moment.
> 
> ...


Tillie lays like this a lot now.On her back. Its only since the Lymphoma. 
I mentioned it to the Vet on Tuesday but he didnt seem to know.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I get the apocaps from viovet but if you want l have 3/4 of a bottle of them.
Pm me if you want them and the homeopathic support remedies


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Unfortunately, the next day Roxie started feeling unwell and her lynth nodes started to reappear. We kept her comfortable over the weekend and on Monday her breathing started to become laboured again. After seeing our Vet on Tuesday morning she had become very uncomfortable and he was very worried. After a couple of blood tests it was found that her platelet count was too low to have the chemo and we needed to take Roxie to Liverpool on the Thursday. Yesterday we went to liverpool (setting off at 6am to make the 9am appointment) and Roxies chances are now very slim. A pint of liquid was drained from one side of her chest and they were unable to drain from the other due to scarred tissue. They expect there to be about a pint on that side too 

We have two options: 
1) surgically removed the liquid with a week stay in hospital and the potential risk of the needle becoming blocked or losing her under anesthetic
2) keep her comfortable as the chemo isnt working and give her an injection to help the lynth nodes go down

They wanted to keep her in over night to observe her after that much fluid was taken but i refused. She is over 75miles away from us there and wouldn't be comfortable alone. We brought her home after taking option 2 and we're now waiting to see if her lynth nodes do go down and if the injection will help so she can be well enough for a different chemo on monday.

Last night she was made comfortable with 2 fans and a comfy bed and eating some ham.

*We're now fighting for days with her instead of weeks/months. The outlook isn't good and I'm scared that we may lose her over the weekend* :crying:


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to read this :sad:I am keeping everything crossed that she improves over the week-end.Sending huge hugs to you all x.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry it's not better news ..... please give Roxie a big gentle hug from me - take care of yourselves xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this, its so hard to know what to do for the best and to accept that no matter how hard you try and how much you love them you can't save them. Trust Roxie to tell you what to do. Gentle hugs.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what a difficult and heartbreaking situation to be in. You've done an amazing job and she's clearly very lucky to have you fighting for her xx


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hugs l know how difficult this stage is ,l know you will do what is best for her


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Just a quick update.

I said goodbye to my beautiful Roxie dog at 720pm last night. Im heartbroken. I'll update the thread soon so dogs n owners like me and roxie have a reference & perhaps our experience will help them through theirs. Speak soon x


----------



## Legoloon (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh how sad, I'm so sorry


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free and at peace beautiful Roxie.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Sleep tight Roxie


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so very sorry to read this :sad:

Run Free at the Bridge beautiful Roxie x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Roxie has lost her brave fight. No one could have tried harder and battled more with her to try for the extra time and a good quality of life then you have.

As hard as we try sometimes even with the most up to date medication and care and all the love and will in the world sometimes there is just nothing more we can do. 

Thinking of you at this sad and hard time.

Roxie May your spirit run forever free in sunshine sweetheart.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*31st August - My Birthday*

My other half bought me this for my birthday. I'll treasure it forever..










*Goodbye*

We said goodbye to my beautiful Roxie dog at 7:20pm on the 5th September. She deteriorated each day since my birthday and slowly began having problems breathing. As I mention above, we took her to Liverpool on Thursday and they advised she be kept overnight for observation, I'm so glad I said no. On Friday she became worse and began making noises of discomfort when she was breathing. My mum was looking after her and called me home from work. I returned home to a very weak little girl who couldn't catch her breathe. I took a few moments with her and decided it was time. I called the vet and told them I would be there shortly. We took Roxie down to the vet and they confirmed that my decision was the right one. Roxie has fluid in her lungs and abdomen. There wasn't anything else we could do. I was very brave (my other half had fallen apart, he was in pieces in the corner of the room) and I held her paw, stroked her head and thanked her for being my dog. I thanked her for fighting for so long and told her that it wouldnt hurt anymore. I told her that she would fall asleep soon and we'd be here for her. Roxie slowly went to sleep in my arms and with her teddy by her side. We said goodbye to her and I gave her a kiss.

The last couple of days have been very difficult and I've not yet taken her lead out of my bag. She fought for so long and I know shes not in pain anymore. We all have random bursts into tears when we find her paw print on a bed cover etc. Our other dog is such a comfort right now and we're focusing on keeping things normal for her. I'll never forget Roxie and I'll never say I wont do it all over again.

The reason I wrote this thread is to help other dogs and owners in there fight. Not all stories end like this but if you're going through this with your dog.. stay strong and treasure the positive moments and improvements.

Thank you all for your support over the last 4 months xx

Loves from Christie and Roxie xxx


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

I haven't seen this thread until now. I am so very sorry  She was certainly a lucky girl having such caring owners. Sleep tight Roxie.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Christie that is a beautiful gift you received.
I am so very sorry about Roxie....she was one very special dog.She was so lucky to have you to look after her and love her.And the memories of the times you shared together will always be with you.Sending you hugs x

Run Free at the Bridge beautiful Roxie xxx


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Big hugs if you want to talk pm me.l know how difficult the decision is and l know how hard we fought for our furkids .dont be suprised if in some ways you feel a sense of a burden being lifted whilst at the same time you miss them so much.

Also it can feel weird when you have a lot of extra time on your hands .l am doing so many jobs l couldnt do while caring for my munchkin and even though l am soon going to be saying goodbye to another one of my tribe she doesnt need as much care .

I realise its also worse when we loose them so young .l love your gift there is also ashes to glass that can be a lasting tribute.

I have my departed furkids in a photo frame which contains their ashes in the back.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. 
Run free Roxie and enjoy a painfree life, keep watching over your family x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for your support. Weve had some lovely messages from our friends and its been lovely to hear their stories of Roxie. I collected her things from the vet yesterday & was very brave. They had put her stuff in a bag with her name on and drawn a heart on a note  it was lovely to see that Roxie had touched them too.

Roxies ashes will be with us next week. In preparation weve named and ordered a rose bush. The Roxie rose bush should be here tomorrow. Well be putting her ashes under the rose bush so when it flowers next year, ill be able to take some of the roses to be in my wedding bouquet.
Ill add photos when weve got it planted  xx


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you for your support. Weve had some lovely messages from our friends and its been lovely to hear their stories of Roxie. I collected her things from the vet yesterday & was very brave. They had put her stuff in a bag with her name on and drawn a heart on a note  it was lovely to see that Roxie had touched them too.
> 
> Roxies ashes will be with us next week. In preparation weve named and ordered a rose bush. The Roxie rose bush should be here tomorrow. Well be putting her ashes under the rose bush so when it flowers next year, ill be able to take some of the roses to be in my wedding bouquet.
> Ill add photos when weve got it planted  xx


What a beautiful idea. Thank you for sharing yours and Roxies journey with us. I know it will help many an owner to read your experiences, highs and lows. 
She was a lucky dog to have you. 
We lost Dogbert in November in his short time with us he was in the vets more times than I can count due to chronic disease and ultimately cancer. He was loved by the vets and a few days after his passing we received a card personally signed by all the staff. I was glad he could touch so many people dispute his poor health. I'm sure Roxie has done the same. 
Run free Roxie xxx


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about poor Roxie,i feel i know her after reading your thread.
Thank you for posting the thread,as you know we are facing the same awful illness with our Tillie,and reading your posts are really helping us through this.Yesterday we had a really bad day,she caught a gastric bug and was very poorly. Thought we were going to lose her at one point.The amount of blood and clots she passed.She is a lot better this morning thanks to our Vet.We have a wonderful Vet who we can call anytime day or night. Tillie seems a lot better today,so fingers crossed for her.
I think the rose bush idea is wonderful, everytime you look at it you will think of her and all the wonderful times you had together.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so so sorry  You have been amazing and did everything you could for her. She was very lucky to have you. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yesterday evening we gathered around in the garden. We placed Roxies ashes into their final resting place next to our pond. We planted the Rose bush which we named after her on top of the ashes. Next year, the roses will come out between June - September so I'll be taking a couple to have in my wedding bouquet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They will be beautiful in your bouquet


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

What a beautiful rose bush....and it will be so special having a reminder of Roxie at your wedding.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I read the start of this thread before I went on holiday, I am back and I am so very sorry to read that Roxie is no longer with you, have a happy life at the bridge.

RIP Roxie​


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Something magical happened today. I'm not able to share it with you yet but I will soon xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

After a difficult 3 weeks without my girl, Copper (my other dog) and our whole family are getting use to Roxie not being around. Thank you all again for ur support xxx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Roxie was one very special dog x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope it's okay to post this 

My lovely fiance Chris is running the Birmingham half marathon in aid of the Petplan Charitable Trust. Petplan funded Roxie's treatment when she was diagnosed with lymphoma and their charity helps fund institutions so they can research and develop treatments. The Liverpool Small Animal Teaching Hospital is one of the institutions the charitable trust supports.

I'd really appreciate your support and any donation is much appreciated. Chris is aiming to raise £250 so please donate so he can smash his target! xxx

https://www.justgiving.com/Chris-Sandy


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its been nearly 4 months since I lost Roxie & I miss her every day. Christmas was very strange without her :-( x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Christie...
I often think of Roxie as she was a one very special dog.
Take care....Lynne x


----------

